# Same color shingles?



## Vitaminsea (9 mo ago)

I recently had a new patio cover installed. They ran short on shingles and had to buy more to finish the job. The part they did with the last purchase is the small downward sloped wedge in the pic. To the right in the pic are my original 7 year old shingles (partially wet from light rain). To the left is the brand new shingles covering the new patio cover. The downward sloped area is the area of my concern. My builder is telling me that all the new shingles are the same. I can clearly see a greenish color to the area in question. The new shingles to the left are Timberline Weathered Wood. Do the shingles center pic look the same to you pro’s? If not, do you have any idea what the name of the green colored shingles might be?

Thanks in advance.
View attachment 4729


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It's very possible to have that much variation in color between two different production runs. Also with the material supply being backlogged, they might have even come from a different plant.


----------

